# Florida (& S. Georgia) arachnids



## zonbonzovi (Aug 2, 2010)

Dolomedes sp...triton?






Lyssomanes viridis(?)






Dolomedes okefinokensis






Argiope argentata






Dolomedes triton






???(got my files mixed up)






Tetragnathid






A. argentata naughty side






Leucage venusta











Heteropoda venatoria female & darkside











H. venatoria male
















Nephila clavipes
















Phrynus marginemaculata(different life stages)





















unIDed jumper











Gasteracantha cancriformis






Phidippus audax(?)
















Maybe more to come?


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome pics dude, lovin' the H. venatoria!


----------



## ErikWestblom (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome pics! I'm just a bit jealous 

I'm pretty sure the mixed up file at the top is a "face shot" of the Argiope argentata


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks, y'all!

jbm- you're not very far away from locations where they run pretty thick.

Erik- that's the one...too many files to edit.  I wish I had had the time to get shots of some of the smaller & lesser knwon arachnids, but watching FL wildlife this time of year will give you whiplash


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 15, 2010)

Kukulcania sp.


----------



## marclar (Aug 15, 2010)

great pictures!  , love the Kukulcania.


----------



## Crysta (Aug 16, 2010)

wow awesome pictures! I really like the colors of Leucage venusta I wouldn't mind some of those hanging on my walls!!


----------



## j-boy (Aug 16, 2010)

How big is the Kukulcania sp.?


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice, Kukulcania are cool spiders.  I used to collect them from my dad's garage.  If someone is afraid of spiders, that isn't one they'd enjoy running in to, they're creepy looking


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 16, 2010)

Kukulcania is about 2.25" leg span...while fast and kinda nervous, she isn't very defensive and will "strike a pose" when in a quiet setting while out of her enclosure.  They remind me of Tegenaria minus the 'tude.


----------

